
TfL closes 40 tube stations, suspends Night Tube, fewer trains, buses next week - edward
https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2020/03/18/tfl-suspends-the-night-tube-closes-40-tube-stations-fewer-buses-from-next-week/
======
tompagenet2
Here's the official announcement, perhaps should switch link to this

[https://tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/press-
releases/2020/march/...](https://tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/press-
releases/2020/march/planned-services-to-support-london-s-critical-workers)

------
emdowling
This seems like the right response. For Americans who are used to driving
everywhere, it is hard to state just how critical the tube is for all people
to get to work. Very few people in London have cars, so shutting down the tube
entirely would prevent critical workers from getting to work. Looking at the
stations to be closed, it seems like a reasonable list; buses will still offer
a reduced timetable to connect affected areas.

~~~
j4yav
Won't this just guarantee that every bus or tram is as full as possible?

~~~
badpun
We have reduced bus and tram schedules here in my city in Poland (they now go
according to the weekend timetable) and still there's not much people in them.

------
aliswe
Neither any of the comments nor the article explains what TfL stands for; it
is "Transport For London", basically their public transport authority.

------
lordnacho
London is already a ghost town. I went in for the last time a few days ago to
ensure some colleagues could work from home. Normally the City (financial
district) is packed with people, no seats to be had, streets full. Monday felt
like a Sunday afternoon. I think people are starting to get the message.

------
lokedhs
With fewer trains, wouldn't that lead to more overcrowding?

~~~
Svip
In Copenhagen, the metro took the reverse action, running more trains, even
outside rush hours (basically all their trains all the time). Well, that
happened two weeks ago, and now no one is actually taking the metro, so maybe
they have cut down since then.

I think bus companies and train companies in general took the same action, but
they are also reporting an 80% drop in passengers.

~~~
Symbiote
Copenhagen can do this as the metro trains are automatic (no drivers, just
some controllers with oversight in an office somewhere) and the stations are
often not staffed.

London has to have train drivers, and most stations aren't as safe as a fairly
new system.

~~~
nnq
Then have more drivers and pay them a bit extra. Train drivers are mostly
isolated in their cabins and not exposed to the people much anyway.

~~~
cally
Average salary for a tube driver is £55k. Here's what TFL say; “The average
base pay of a Tube driver is £55,011. The overwhelming majority earned total
remuneration – including base pay, overtime, employer pension contributions
and certain allowances – of £70,000 [$80k] or considerably less.” Always think
that's interesting

~~~
phatfish
That's a reasonable salary if you are expected to live (or commute daily) to
London and provide something resembling a family home.

Everyone else in low and middle income bracket is just getting screwed.

------
mrtksn
I wonder if this can be a solution to the heating problems on the older lines.
I haven't done the math but a few weeks of closure or reduced service can be
an opportunity for some heat exchange.

~~~
nnq
Please don't fuel this bad reasoning - decreasing the number of trains or
lowering their speed is a dangerous measure that will _increase transmission!_

It's the same brand of broken-mindedness that brought us the "only sick people
should wear masks" and other _wrong-think_ measures that _increase
transmission and make everything worse!_

~~~
Grue3
>the same brand of broken-mindedness that brought us the "only sick people
should wear masks"

So apparently qualified health professionals having to deal with masks
shortage are "broken-minded", but a bunch of armchair MD Internet commenters
are correct.

------
eythian
Similar in the Netherlands with the train network, they've cut the train
frequency way back and most intercity trains are no longer running, being
replaced with sprinters (which stop at every station.)

As is annoyingly common with them, the English detail is rather useless:

[https://www.ns.nl/en/travel-information/calamities/fewer-
tra...](https://www.ns.nl/en/travel-information/calamities/fewer-trains.html)

but the Dutch is fairly comprehensive:

[https://www.ns.nl/reisinformatie/calamiteiten/vanaf-
vrijdag-...](https://www.ns.nl/reisinformatie/calamiteiten/vanaf-
vrijdag-13-maart-minder-treinen-in-de-spitsuren.html)

------
OwnsE
Even though this is the right response I feel this is a bit late.

~~~
nnq
It's _the opposite of the right response!_

~~~
wlll
How so?

